# Kinderbikes



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

bin gerade im Netz auf der Suche nach einem Kinderbike für unser Madel (4,5 Jahre).
Mit 4 Jahren hat sie das radeln auf einem Puky angefangen, kam aber irgendwie nicht ganz so zurecht damit. Freunde von uns haben ein 16" Islabike (im Vergleich zu Puky sehr leicht) für Ihren Sohn und schau her bei der Probefahrt ging alles wie von allein. Nach einer längeren Diskussion mit der Finanzchef (meine Frau) sind wir zur Erkenntnis gekommen, doch etwas mehr Geld auszugeben und ein richtiges Kinderbike zu kaufen. Doch leider gibt es Islabikes nicht in Deutschland.

Welche Bikes könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Hab hier im Forum schon etwas gestöbert, da sind Namen gefallen wie Kokua, Woom, KUbikes, Belter.


----------



## Biebertaler (16. Januar 2015)

Das Cube 160 wäre auch eine Alternative, hatte unser Kleinster auch mal gehabt.....waren zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

Was haltet Ihr von mitwachsenden Kinderrädern???

Hab da ein Orbea Grow gefunden http://www.bicilino.de/orbea-grow-1-16-pink. Taugt das was???

Hab eben auch die Cube`s angeschaut nur die gefallen mir optisch nicht so recht. Die sind mir einfach zu bunt.


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

cube finde ich einfach zu schwer. mein wahl wäre im moment wirklich das kubike. ich find das design klasse, leicht, man hört nur gutes und wenn es mit dem isla klappt, dann bestimmt mit dem kubike auch. das orbea denke ich, wird trotz mitwachsen bald zu klein sein. wir groß ist deine kleine und welche innenbeinlänge hat sie? ich würde jetzt schon eher zum 20" tendieren, unsere hat ihr 20 auch mit 5 jahren gefahren, aber kommt halt wirklich auf die größe und ibl an


----------



## KIV (16. Januar 2015)

Das Fahrrad wiegt locker 10kg. HiTen Gabel, super!!! :-\

Jedes Kinderrad kann mit ner längeren Stütze mit gekröpften Kopf, nem längeren Vorbau und nem Lenker mit stärkeren Rise in gewissem Umfang 'mitwachsen'. Das reicht locker aus, danach sind die Räder auch zu klein.


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

schade, und es hat mir optisch so gut gefallen. Sieht einfach etwas anders aus! 

Das Kokua Like to Bike 16" gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Kostet halt gleich mal 60 Euro mehr. Ist es das wert?


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

schaust du eigentlich nur aufs design, oder auch mal auf die geo vom rad und vor allem aufs gewicht? isla ging super, puky ist zu schwer, laut deiner aussage (war bei meiner tochter auch ein riesenprob mit den pukys). aber dann brauchst du dir doch kein rad mehr anschauen, daß fast 2 kg mehr wiegt! und die frage nach der größe und IBL ist immer noch offen....


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

@Ann: sorry dein Beitrag hab ich gar nicht gesehen

Meine Kleine ist 108cm groß, IBL müsste ich erst messen. Ich möchte halt das perfekte Bike ;-) Gutes Aussehen und super Quali. Hab gedacht ich könnte jetzt noch ein 16 Zoll kaufen, nächstes Jahr auf 20" umsteigen und mein kleiner kann dann auf dem 16" gleich seine ersten Fahranfänge versuchen.


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, das perfekte bike ist leicht und gefällt dem nachwuchs, nicht den eltern  wenn du natürlich noch einen kleinen hast, der das 16" dann übernehmen kann, ist das 16" ja kein rausgeschmissenes geld. solltest dann halt nach neutralen farben schauen, denn ein bub, der das pinke rad der schwester nehmen muß, ist arm dran  bei der "super quali" muß dir aber auch klar sein, daß es das nicht fürs kleine geld gibt..... und tolle optik ist nicht immer auch ne tolle geo für die kleinen...

orbea und kokua sind in meinen augen für so kleine räder wieder zu schwer und ob die geo paßt?

was ist mit dem kania 16"? nochmal zum kubike, das wiegt gerade mal 6,033 kg und soll wirklich gute quali sein, schonmal angeschaut?


----------



## yeeeha (16. Januar 2015)

Bei Kania hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut und die KUbikes nur überflogen. Aber 6 kg das wäre klasse. Guter Tipp mit der Farbe . Mein kleiner auf einem pinken Bike  geht gar nicht.


----------



## Ann (16. Januar 2015)

ein paar hier haben die räder neutral gekauft, schwarz, rot, weiß oder grün etc. und für das mädel dann blüten, sterne oder so aufgeklebt. die gibt es für kleines geld bei ebay, so hat dein mädel ein besonders rad und für den bub machst du entweder alles runter, oder piraten oder geckos drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortage (16. Januar 2015)

'Nabend!

Hab vor kurzem ein Frog 48 für meinen 3 1/2 jährigen gekauft. Unter 7 Kilo, gute Übersetzung, und die Bremsen sind der Hammer!
Zwei Finger an der Hinterradbremse haben gereicht, um einen no-handed-superman-to-face-plant auszulösen.

Schau mal hier: https://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/first-pedal-bikes/frog48.aspx

Grüße, ben


----------



## KIV (16. Januar 2015)

Das Kokua hatte unser Junior, ist ok.
Die Geo erzwingt eine recht sportliche Haltung, ziemlich gestreckt. 
Mir gefällt die aufrechte Haltung bei Isla, Kaniabikes oder Kubike besser. Da hat das Kind mehr Kontrolle und besseren Überblick - sowohl im Gelände, wie auch auf der Straße sinnvoll.
Das Gewicht vom Kokua ist deutlich unter Puky-Niveau, aber auch weit von den o.g. Herstellern entfernt.


----------



## alexx80 (17. Januar 2015)

Würde in 16 zoll das kubike nehmen, 20 Zoll dann kania
Gefällt mir jeweils besser vom Rahmen
 sonst denk ich recht gleichwertig.
Wenn du eh schon ein Puky hast, dann wenn schon denn schon, gleich das bestmögliche kaufen


----------



## yeeeha (17. Januar 2015)

hab jetzt ein Kokkus 16" mit V-Brake in weiß bestellt. Bin schon gespannt auf die Lieferung!!!


----------



## Ann (17. Januar 2015)

yeeeha schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein Kokkus 16" mit V-Brake in weiß bestellt.



Kokkus


----------



## yeeeha (17. Januar 2015)

Immer diese Autokorrektur. Meinte natürlich Kokua!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (17. Januar 2015)

Hast dich jetzt doch für ein schweres Rad entschieden und für diese gestreckte Haltung? Na, dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, daß die Kleinen mit Papa´s "Ich will diese Optik haben" auch zurecht kommen....


----------



## yeeeha (18. Januar 2015)

Also so schwer sind sie jetzt auch nicht: 7,5 kg. Hab über Kokua eben viele positive Postings im Netz gefunden was mich letztendlich überzeugt hat.


----------



## KIV (18. Januar 2015)

Das Rad ist schon ok, zumindest besser als alle anderen Räder an unserem Kindergarten.
Seit ich aber Kania und Kubike in der Hand hatte, würde ich auf jeden Fall eher diese kaufen.
Du hast also positive Berichte über das Rad im Netz gelesen... Kennen die Leute denn die o.g. Räder? Ich schließlich jede Wette ab, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Doof finde ich jedenfalls auch, dass Kokua einen Lenker mit 22mm Durchmesser verbaut, die anderen beiden haben kindgerechte 19mm.
7,5kg ist bei 16" auch nicht wirklich leicht, die anderen beiden wiegen 1kg weniger...
Ich hoffe, Du hast wenigstens die Variante ohne Rücktritt bestellt?


----------



## yeeeha (18. Januar 2015)

Rücktritt kommt mir nicht ans Bike. Mit V-Brake aber ohne Sram Atomatix bestellt.


----------



## paradox (18. Januar 2015)

Kokua oder Kania?


----------



## yeeeha (18. Januar 2015)

Kokua


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2015)

Ist das Rad schon in Betrieb genommen..?
Habe gerade das alte von unserem Junior für seinen Cousin wieder frisch gemacht.
Mit nem richtig kurzen Vorbau ist es doch ganz ok, leider hatte ich keinen ollen Riser mehr rumliegen...

Was mir aber noch echt gegen die Ehre geht, ist das viel zu lange Innenlager.
Bei uns ist 68/122 verbaut. Morgen teste ich mal 110, muss ich noch aus meinem 'Außenlager' holen...


----------



## yeeeha (25. Februar 2015)

na klaro...mussten zwar ne kleine schneepause einlegen...aber das fahren klappt nach dem ersten aufsteigen schon fast perfekt. also kein vergleich zu puky. sitzposition ist etwas sportlich, geometrie passt und meine kleine ist glücklich. 

hab auch gleich noch eine followme tandemkupplung mitbestellt. coole sache. der frühling kann kommen - die bikes sind gerichtet!


----------



## Taurus1 (3. März 2015)

Irgendwo wurde mal das Commencal Ramones 16 genannt. Hat das mittlerweile jemand? Erfahrungen?

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14495051

Mit 8kg kein Superleichtgewicht, aber immer noch leichter als ein Cube160 von der Stange. Kein Ruecktritt, sondern Freilauf und 2 V-brakes.

Kann man bestimmt anders Speichen (weniger) und leichtere Reifen drauf und kommt dann fuer wenig Aufpreis auch auf +- 7,5 kg.
Bin schwer am ueberlegen das fuer meinen 3 1/2 jaehrigen zu kaufen. Geht dann spaeter auch noch an die kleine Schwester.


----------



## yeeeha (1. April 2015)

Jetzt haben wir unser Kokua 16" schon einweilchen - ich kann nur sagen SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

